# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Lampa 13ЛН2

## JohnLV

Lampa 13ЛН2 (ar atmiņu), tika izmantota spektra analizatoros  СК4-56, СК4-59, С4-60.
Cena 12 eiro.

----------

